# Time to change Utahs antler gathering laws!



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

OK,,I've seen enough!

The last few weeks shed hunters EVERYWERE..

WMA units in central Utah pounded, Even on weekdays.
I turn my radio scanner on at home and listen in to all
the stupid stuff being said..

Trucks lined up with spotters hang on the windows waiting for antlers
to fall off,,,,,then race up the hill,, EVERY DAY? I mean really..

Wyoming had to change there antler law because of Utah residents
flocking over there,,,,,,,,maybe that why the crowed down here now?

I hear the Henry's has been a freak'in joke the last few weeks too..

Time to change the law,, No antler gathering PERIOD until May 1st.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

im all for it, but all that will do is screw the honest guys. some guys will just see this as an opportunity to find more horns because of the restrictions set in place for everyone else.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> im all for it, but all that will do is screw the honest guys. some guys will just see this as an opportunity to find more horns because of the restrictions set in place for everyone else.


+1

The dwr don't have enough people to cover ever where.Plus people will still go hiking and pick up sheds and then ditch them and come back at night and pick them up.The problem is no body turns these sob in for chasing deer,elk and so on.


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

To each his own, I suppose. Everybody is entitled to hobbies and things they like to do, but they need to use some common sense while doing so. I'm not sure that the general public understands the possible problems that result from stressing the deer at this critical time of the year.

What I really don't understand, however, is why people go out of their way to search for dropped antlers in the first place. What exactly do people do with these things once they get them home? It's not exactly like they're trophies from a hunt — they're just discarded bones.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I couldn't agree more Goofy. The season should be shut down from December 15-May 1st. I also agree that people will still gather and stashem though. But it will keep the honest people honest.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Shed hunting is GAY!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Shed hunting is GAY!


A wise statement!!


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

Maybe UWC should lobby the DWR to change the dates on shed hunting. I think that would help the deer herds with all those people out there it must be putting undo stress on the deer.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Alton said:


> Maybe UWC should lobby the DWR to change the dates on shed hunting. I think that would help the deer herds with all those people out there it must be putting undo stress on the deer.


Agree, this would be a challenge, but lets see if UWC would support? If they prove theirselfs on this count me in UWC.

o-|| o-||


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

In all legal reality, I don't see DWR as having any jurisdiction on shed gathering. The only place they would have a play is when wildlife are harassed. But once the antler falls off the deer, it becomes the property of land owner - just like the turds that come out the other end. Unless the antler falls on land owned by DWR, they have no jurisdiction. I'd love to see the shed hunting rules challenged in court because DWR has overstepped their bounds on this one. 

Now that said - I'm personally not up with the shed hunting thing. We used to collect them way back before it was such a big deal. What I see now is the inner juju within people to connect with nature in any way they can. In a day when 95% of Utah lives in the big 'ol city, we all have an inner drive to reconnect with the natural world in any way we can. If we can't hunt because we don't have enough points, well, sure enough we'll get out on wheelers and find some antlers. Or take pictures. Or hike around. Or whatever it takes. We all need that connection. If we had that connection other ways, I really don't see that many people out chasing some kind of connection to big game.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Legal reality then why did the Northern Region use to have a season date?


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

And while we are at it. Lets do away with cougar pursuit permits. Would you go for that Goofy?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

pheaz said:


> Legal reality then why did the Northern Region use to have a season date?


Good question. In my opinion, they have no jurisdiction to set a date. Setting a season and regulating access on land that belongs to other agencies or private parties I believe is illegal and goes beyond their authority. It is my opinion that they have no legal authority to govern shed gathering in any way. Once the antler drops off the animal, DWR loses any kind of jurisdiction as I see it. It is then part of the landscape and the owner/manager of the land to govern, be it Forest Service, BLM, SITLA, or private land owner. For DWR to assert legal authority over a shed antler is as silly as them asserting authority over tracks, droppings, or winter hair that is shed. I'd like to see it challenged in court for nothing more than to clarify.

Where DWR does have authority is in harassment of wildlife. And while that does occur by shed hunters, it is not absolutely inclusive. In other words, antlers can and do drop regardless of the animal being harassed.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

pheaz said:


> Alton said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe UWC should lobby the DWR to change the dates on shed hunting. I think that would help the deer herds with all those people out there it must be putting undo stress on the deer.
> ...


Yep, it is already being considered.

Personally as a die hard shed hunter I agree with a shed season, but enforcement will be tricky.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

speaking from a turkey hunters point of view -- I think shed hunting should be banned until May 1st. It drives me nuts that I have to take into consideration how many numb-buts on ATVs will be screwing up my turkey hunt because they want to find some sheds...


For those of you that will be out looking for sheds during the month of April: PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE have some consideration for those of us that are trying to hunt turkeys!!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

PBH said:


> speaking from a turkey hunters point of view -- I think shed hunting should be banned until May 1st. It drives me nuts that I have to take into consideration how many numb-buts on ATVs will be screwing up my turkey hunt because they want to find some sheds...
> 
> For those of you that will be out looking for sheds during the month of April: PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE have some consideration for those of us that are trying to hunt turkeys!!


If you want it delayed because of turkey hunting you need it to go to June 1. Not all of us get a LE turkey hunt ya know...


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

PBH why would atvs mess up your hunt? Do you turkey hunt from the road?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't get this hobby either, along with a lot of guys. I do hear many similar stories of these numb nuts driving everywhere and sometimes chasing the bucks to encourage them falling off. So, my only concern is how it effects the deer, like Goofy. At the same time, can we really count on the gov to dictate every single principle of common sense? How stupid are these people? Apparently the same stupid people who are working on getting ATV use further restricted while also seriously hurting the deer. Enforcement of existing laws seems like the only obvious answer and that can only happen with help from the public, but with such vague laws it would be very difficult to enforce and prosecute. That is why most DWR policies are so over the top, to simply make enforcement more easily achieved. Too bad common sense is so uncommon, especially among those with mullets, antlers and ATV's!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

EmptyNet said:


> PBH why would atvs mess up your hunt? Do you turkey hunt from the road?


I don't mean this to be offensive, but you must hunt from one, correct? Those who use them regularly don't seem to appreciate just how loud they are; they can be heard from about a mile away, and clearly they don't just stay on the roads. I would guess that many of them are not aware of the turkey seasons and many of them would not even care as many don't appear to care about about the deer; why would they care about a fellow sportsman's hunt??>


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Part of the problem stems from antlers having a market value. I personally don't sell antlers and have a bit of an opinion on antler markets. I think the prospect of making 3 or 4 hundred bucks from a day of grabbing elk sheds causes some folks to do some fairly unethical things, such as growing a mullet. :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Why are you guys picking on me? Just because I have a mullet and like to chase deer with my ATV until their antlers fall off doesn't give you a right to make fun of me! :mrgreen: 8) :lol: I personally am awaiting the day the mullet makes a comeback.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

GaryFish said:


> But once the antler falls off the deer, it becomes the property of land owner - just like the turds that come out the other end. Unless the antler falls on land owned by DWR, they have no jurisdiction.


it dont believe thats true. the way we had it explained to us by a sheriff and DWR guy, the horn is property of the state once it hits the dirt. then it becomes property of who ever finds it once it is picked up. thats why trespassing isnt a big deal for shed hunters. if they do get caught all they need to do is pay the trespassing fine and they get to keep the horns they collected on the property. :roll:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> Time to change the law,, No antler gathering PERIOD until May 1st.


I think this makes sense. I said it here last year that shed hunting will become the new general deer season. It's only going to get worse.

The real dilemna here isn't creating a season. I think most will be somewhat ok with that. There will be some challenges but I think by and large it will have the desired effect. The problem in the future will be do we limit the number of folks that can do it each year....goes back to the "pressure" question. If we limit the number of people in given areas do we charge a fee? If we do where does it go?

These will be the tough questions looking into the future.

Oh and I almost forgot...some people challenge whether the DWR even has domain over a shed antler. Another obstacle.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> EmptyNet said:
> 
> 
> > PBH why would atvs mess up your hunt? Do you turkey hunt from the road?
> ...


 :lol: I can always count on remarks like this from someone. Yes I ride a wheeler and would be willing to bet that PBH does also, but have never "hunted" from a wheeler, and would be willing to bet that PBH hasn't either. You are more than welcome to tag along with me any time I go hunting if you would like, that way you can judge my ethics a little closer if you like Huge29.

Just cause you can hear some motor noise doesn't mean your hunt is messed up, You think wildlife isn't used to hearing a little noise. How do you think any of us get to where we are going, you have to drive or ride to get to where you are going to hike into. Have you ever seen any wildlife get spooked because of a plane or jet flying over? Have you ever hunting in an area that has miles of OHV trails(Piaute, Arapeen, Paunsaugunt the list goes on and on.)?

You assume too much Huge29, I am not easily offended by someone guessing how I hunt.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

EmptyNet said:


> PBH why would atvs mess up your hunt? Do you turkey hunt from the road?





Huge29 said:


> ...they [ATVs] can be heard from about a mile away, and clearly *they don't just stay on the roads*. I would guess that many of them are not aware of the turkey seasons and many of them would not even care ...


BINGO. If ATVs would stay on designated open roads and trails, there wouldn't be a problem.

As for where I hunt turkeys: I hunt the turkeys where the turkeys are located. If they are near a road, then yes -- I'll hunt near the road/trail, etc.

All I'm asking is that shed hunters have some consideration of turkey hunters. Be aware that there are other sportsmen in the field pursuing other interests -- something that might be affected by you. You might be on an ATV, or you might be hiking up a cottonwood filled canyon. Just be aware, and show a bit of courtesy.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

EmptyNet said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > EmptyNet said:
> ...


My only assumption was that YOU owned one and use it to hunt as insinuated by your comment for PBH to get off of the road. Many of those in your group seem to park right at your spot walk 30' and can't believe what a shizzy job the DWR has done since you did not see a single elk/deer all morning, not realizing that you just scared everything away from the noise created by the ATV. That is not unethical. just silly. The other side is those who don't even bother parking them, but ride them everywhere, this group is small, but make an awful mess for the 95% of owners who do use them legally. 
May I also assume that for no less than 5 years of your life you had a mullet? :mrgreen: 
BTW jahan, the mullet must be on the way back, been doing some people watching in socal and they seem to be evolving from the ugly long hair everywhere AKA AK47 look to the mullet; Darwin was correct.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > Alton said:
> ...


Glad to hear that it is already being considered. Hope you guys can make something happen. BTW looks like UWC might just be for the good things.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't know if shed season's really work very well. The honest stay honest, but the dishonest find a lot more sheds under this type of legislation. 

If it could be enforced I'm sure it would work, same with ATV use. The management authority should devise some sort of civilian enforcement program, where those who care about the resource had some authority to cite those breaking the rules. If you were worried about other shed hunters, or other ATV riders, or the chance that one of them may be able to impose restrictions/fines/citations on you, I think you would be more likely to think twice about being an idiot. 

Most people have common sense, it's whether or not they use it.


----------



## wapati (Nov 29, 2007)

HunterGeek said:


> To each his own, I suppose. Everybody is entitled to hobbies and things they like to do, but they need to use some common sense while doing so. I'm not sure that the general public understands the possible problems that result from stressing the deer at this critical time of the year.
> 
> What I really don't understand, however, is why people go out of their way to search for dropped antlers in the first place. What exactly do people do with these things once they get them home? It's not exactly like they're trophies from a hunt - they're just discarded bones.


I agree completely, the hobbies or activities that could cause harassment (intentional or not) are endless.

I snowshoe in the foothills and come across animals, and do my best not to push them (skirt around or take a different path), but once in a while do bump em'.

Using the current logic DWR uses for creating laws/dates, if everyone decided to switch from shed hunting to snowshoeing they would probably come up with a snowshoeing season from May 1st through October 31.

Plain and simple, there are already harassment laws in place and it basically (and unfortunately) comes down a case of an inability to enforce those laws already in place.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Agree but how many one horners get run and run till the other falls?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

So maybe we need to have a season, and require permits. Then we can break the state down into regions, and sub regions. There can be limited entry areas, and you get to put in the draw for that. And we can have permits for the trophy sheds, management sheds, and spike only permits. But the best part will be that you only get to collect 1 set per permit. And you have to draw for the trophy shed permit. And we can have a governors shed permit. Sell that one to the highest bidder. And Doyle can guide for that one. There can be Expo shed permits, we'll put those in a lottery and the funds collected can go to "wildlife projects". We'll have to have different seasons for your different modes of transportation. You know, the modern season will get to use their 4-wheelers, and two primitive seasons, one for the horse guys (no in-line horses allowed on this one), and another for the foot soldiers. But no compound foot soldiers, just stick boys allowed on this one. The in-line horsemen and wheelie walkers can shed hunt with the modern guys.
And we'll need to have separate shed hunts for the different species as well. You'll need a separate permit for elk and deer. Moose will be in a special once in a life time drawing, and like it says, only one per person per lifetime. 
But before you will be allowed to get these coveted permits, a Shed Hunters Safety class will need to be completed.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> So maybe we need to have a season, and require permits. Then we can break the state down into regions, and sub regions. There can be limited entry areas, and you get to put in the draw for that. And we can have permits for the trophy sheds, management sheds, and spike only permits. But the best part will be that you only get to collect 1 set per permit. And you have to draw for the trophy shed permit. And we can have a governors shed permit. Sell that one to the highest bidder. And Doyle can guide for that one. There can be Expo shed permits, we'll put those in a lottery and the funds collected can go to "wildlife projects". We'll have to have different seasons for your different modes of transportation. You know, the modern season will get to use their 4-wheelers, and two primitive seasons, one for the horse guys (no in-line horses allowed on this one), and another for the foot soldiers. But no compound foot soldiers, just stick boys allowed on this one. The in-line horsemen and wheelie walkers can shed hunt with the modern guys.
> And we'll need to have separate shed hunts for the different species as well. You'll need a separate permit for elk and deer. Moose will be in a special once in a life time drawing, and like it says, only one per person per lifetime.
> But before you will be allowed to get these coveted permits, a Shed Hunters Safety class will need to be completed.


 :lol:


----------



## wapati (Nov 29, 2007)

Loke said:


> So maybe we need to have a season, and require permits. Then we can break the state down into regions, and sub regions. There can be limited entry areas, and you get to put in the draw for that. And we can have permits for the trophy sheds, management sheds, and spike only permits. But the best part will be that you only get to collect 1 set per permit. And you have to draw for the trophy shed permit. And we can have a governors shed permit. Sell that one to the highest bidder. And Doyle can guide for that one. There can be Expo shed permits, we'll put those in a lottery and the funds collected can go to "wildlife projects". We'll have to have different seasons for your different modes of transportation. You know, the modern season will get to use their 4-wheelers, and two primitive seasons, one for the horse guys (no in-line horses allowed on this one), and another for the foot soldiers. But no compound foot soldiers, just stick boys allowed on this one. The in-line horsemen and wheelie walkers can shed hunt with the modern guys.
> And we'll need to have separate shed hunts for the different species as well. You'll need a separate permit for elk and deer. Moose will be in a special once in a life time drawing, and like it says, only one per person per lifetime.
> But before you will be allowed to get these coveted permits, a Shed Hunters Safety class will need to be completed.


That would be AWESOME! I must say, you are a man of vision!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

As much as I despise shed hunting during this time of year, I am 100% against further restrictions on picking up sheds during certain times of the year. There are already laws in place than can address the main problems, if only there were to be enforced. Wildlife harassment is illegal, and in some situations can carry very stiff penalties. 

Based on my observations and conversations, the bulk of those who are hard core shed hunters do it for the money. Just like with ALL things, when there is money involved, there WILL be problems. I used to shed hunt, it gave me an excuse to get in the hills and enjoy nature. I have never sold nor bought an antler, and I don't get why some do. I quit shed hunting when it became a competition and once I was educated on the stress such activities place on deer. I have a theory on why the mullet man is such a shed hound, or rather why he holds shed contests, but that is a whole other topic. 

I have to agree on the chase permits for lions being another sore spot and a means of deer harassment. Giving houndsmen a green light to have dogs romping through deer country for 6 months is confusing.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Complaining about shed hunters everywhere is like complaining about over crowding on black friday. If you dont like it then dont do it. 

I agree that there has to be more regulation on motorized vehicles and WMA'a can be closed to human presence. I am against a completely closed season, but I do support more restrictions. With the elimination of motorized vehicles on winter ranges I would assume that it is safe to say that 90% of the pressure on big game is relieved. In the winter months even foot pressure can cause stress on an animal but so does predation. I proposed a fee for shed hunting in order to reduce the amount of participants, but that was shot out the window. Perhaps a tax on those who sell antlers would be something else to consider. 

I feel that the only major adjustments that need to be made to Utahs current antler gathering restictions is more REGULATION of existing laws. More SELF REGULATION and more reported incidents from VIGILANTE SHED HUNTERS. Report off road use.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

There is no way the DWR can monitor/regulate shed hunting! They need OUR help!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> There is no way the DWR can monitor/regulate shed hunting! They need OUR help!


Agreed! Snowmobiles are another issue.

Education boards at key spots where people do their 
chosen sporting activity. Snowmobilers, hikers, atv's, and apparently para-gliders also. :roll:

When we see people blatantly harassing the wildlife we need to report it to an officer, and hopefully they will have the man power to follow up on it.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Ban the sale of antlers in Utah. There's your solution. 

There are guys that want sheds because they can make money off of them. Then there are the real shed hunters that do it because they love it. I personally could never sell a shed. I'm a collector and I respect every aspect of the sport and the wildlife. 

Ban the sale of antlers, and you will see a dramatic change.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

HJB said:


> Ban the sale of antlers in Utah. There's your solution.
> 
> There are guys that want sheds because they can make money off of them. Then there are the real shed hunters that do it because they love it. I personally could never sell a shed. I'm a collector and I respect every aspect of the sport and the wildlife.
> 
> Ban the sale of antlers, and you will see a dramatic change.


Other than they will gather them here and sell them in other states. It would have to be a complete ban! Like elephant tusks?

No more antler furniture? I don't see that happening any time soon, but maybe.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Suprising to see how many for and how many against shed season. Alot that have posted being smart arsses and the others that don't support are the same ones that have had comments about pressure. Great comments about pressure have been produced. Season or not alot of pressure is put on the animals Jan-May. The average shed guy will dog a one horner for hours at a time. Funny thing up Daniels last night. A one horned bull came out of a grove of aspen at 6 last night. The checkered flag dropped and the race was off. Everyone run to the aspens and kicked 16 other bulls to get the one shed. Now if thats not pressure I don't know what is. :O•-:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

pheaz said:


> Suprising to see how many for and how many against shed season. Alot that have posted being smart arsses and the others that don't support are the same ones that have had comments about pressure. Great comments about pressure have been produced. Season or not alot of pressure is put on the animals Jan-May. The average shed guy will dog a one horner for hours at a time. Funny thing up Daniels last night. A one horned bull came out of a grove of aspen at 6 last night. The checkered flag dropped and the race was off. Everyone run to the aspens and kicked 16 other bulls to get the one shed. Now if thats not pressure I don't know what is. :O•-:


And each and everyone of those ass holes will also argue that they do nothing wrong no matter how much you prove to them the negative impact of what they are doing. It's like the smoker that is told he is consuming a slow working poison and responds that he is no hurry to die.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

pheaz said:


> Suprising to see how many for and how many against shed season. Alot that have posted being smart arsses and the others that don't support are the same ones that have had comments about pressure. Great comments about pressure have been produced. Season or not alot of pressure is put on the animals Jan-May. The average shed guy will dog a one horner for hours at a time. Funny thing up Daniels last night. A one horned bull came out of a grove of aspen at 6 last night. The checkered flag dropped and the race was off. Everyone run to the aspens and kicked 16 other bulls to get the one shed. Now if thats not pressure I don't know what is. :O•-:


Since you are in tight with the DWR, did you report them? :O•-: :mrgreen:  :lol:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

jahan said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > Suprising to see how many for and how many against shed season. Alot that have posted being smart arsses and the others that don't support are the same ones that have had comments about pressure. Great comments about pressure have been produced. Season or not alot of pressure is put on the animals Jan-May. The average shed guy will dog a one horner for hours at a time. Funny thing up Daniels last night. A one horned bull came out of a grove of aspen at 6 last night. The checkered flag dropped and the race was off. Everyone run to the aspens and kicked 16 other bulls to get the one shed. Now if thats not pressure I don't know what is. :O•-:
> ...


I am just waiting for Jahan to shed his horns so I can mount them on the head of a jack rabbit. :mrgreen:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > pheaz said:
> ...


+1 nice set of sheds Jahan has. Report what the harassment? Dont need to report when the DWR watches the whole thing. The walk is to far from the truck so they just leave. Been reported many times. This is a everyday/night thing that happens.The only way not harass is to put a season on it. Let the animals shed and leave before they get run off. :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > pheaz said:
> ...


I don't want to hear about all the different ways you want to mount me! :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

jahan said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > jahan said:
> ...


But look at that monkey man. Scared the hell out of my daughter.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I apologize to your daughter, do not want to scare anyone, but **** it, I love that monkey.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

jahan said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > Suprising to see how many for and how many against shed season. Alot that have posted being smart arsses and the others that don't support are the same ones that have had comments about pressure. Great comments about pressure have been produced. Season or not alot of pressure is put on the animals Jan-May. The average shed guy will dog a one horner for hours at a time. Funny thing up Daniels last night. A one horned bull came out of a grove of aspen at 6 last night. The checkered flag dropped and the race was off. Everyone run to the aspens and kicked 16 other bulls to get the one shed. Now if thats not pressure I don't know what is. :O•-:
> ...


why would he report it when he was one of those guys racing to the horn?! its dumb to turn yourself in...... :O•-:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

kill_'em_all said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > pheaz said:
> ...


Yep smartie, got me all figured out. Heck you got a comment for everything don't ya. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> OK,,I've seen enough!
> 
> The last few weeks shed hunters EVERYWERE..
> 
> ...


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

WYOGOOB-what is the current law in Wyoming?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

pheaz said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> > jahan said:
> ...


oh yes...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

pheaz said:


> WYOGOOB-what is the current law in Wyoming?


Wyoming Antler Gathering Law:

http://gf.state.wy.us/admin/regulations ... ntlers.pdf

No antler collection or possession while on public land from from January 1 thru April 30.

There's a push to replace the antler gathering law with a $1,000,000 a year ATV permit. I am spearheading the effort.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Goob, good info.

This law was passed a year and a half ago SPACIFICALY directed at Utahans.

Only affects lands west of the continental divide to the Utah boarder.

Looks like Utah law makers could just adopted this law and change
ground boundaries to Utah.............
Heck. over 2/3 of the state is federal or state lands, that would sure help.


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

I really enjoy shed hunting, and I go back and forth on this one daily.

Utah definitely has some huge issues when it comes to shed hunting. Especially in northern Utah. I don't think it's so bad down south-more winter range, fewer people, etc... But anything within an hour or two of the wasatch front is definitely loony.

There are existing laws out there, but I believe they're almost impossible to enforce and prosecute. What exactly is wildlife harassment. So one guy follows a one horned animal around for hours. Is that harassment? Anyone that spends anytime in the woods during the winter is going to bump animals- maybe intentional maybe not.

Who makes that call?

A "shed season" would help level the playing field. And makes things more black and white. I think it'd be abused a bit at first, but if Utah has the nads to back it up like Wyoming I think it'd get better over time. A guy would have to be a flaming idiot to test out Wyomings law. 

I'm pretty sure a shed antler is still concidered to be a "part" of a protected species.

I think the funny post about all of the different shed seasons and stuff is probably more realistic than most of us care to admit. Like looking in a crystal ball. I'd bet anyone $100 that we have a season eventually, and probably sooner than later. Part of thinks we ought to just get on with it to help out our deer, and part of me hates to see more regulation on anything-let alone picking up stupid old antlers.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Thanks Goob, good info.
> 
> This law was passed a year and a half ago SPACIFICALY directed at Utahans.
> 
> ...


Not everyone here in Hooterville is fond of the antler gathering restrictions. Some business have been hurt: tire shops, wrecker services, car washes, gas stations, bars, liquor stores, people that shovel mud off parking lots, bars, gas stations, bars, fast-food, taverns, liquor stores, motels, the XXX porno store, night clubs, and the county jail.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> goofy elk said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Goob, good info.
> ...


 :lol: Not to mention the people who like shed hunting.


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Law of unintended consequences I guess.

Poor old Hanksville down by the henries would probably just shrivel up and blow off into the windy desert. Kanab would soon follow.

I'm sure the adult "arcade" is doing just fine during these hard economic times. 

I use to spend a bit of time all over Western Wyoming looking for sheds till it got loony. I know I use to dump a lot more money into all of those communities-evanston, kemmerer, big piney, cokeville, etc... Not so much anymore. Unless the fishing is good on the hams fork :lol: 

I didn't fit in too well anyway without the naked girly mud flaps, and no "skin" sticker in the back window. I cut my mullet off too and stood out like a sore thumb. o-||


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mrad said:


> I use to spend a bit of time all over Western Wyoming looking for sheds till it got loony. I know I use to dump a lot more money into all of those communities-ev*InG*ston, kemmerer, big piney, cokeville, etc... Not so much anymore. Unless the fishing is good on the hams fork :lol:


I know you are new, so we will go easy on you, but you had a big typo, so I fixed it for you, but don't let it happen again. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for covering my back. :roll:


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

they need to start making people buy a licsence to shed hunt. and also restrict the time of year they can do it


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Not everyone here in Hooterville is fond of the antler gathering restrictions. Some business have been hurt: tire shops, wrecker services, car washes, gas stations, bars, liquor stores, people that shovel mud off parking lots, bars, gas stations, bars, fast-food, taverns, liquor stores, motels, the XXX porno store, night clubs, and the county jail.


I should have taken a picture today; at the Cstore in Scipio there was a flatbed truck loaded with two kennels and a few very nice elk sheds; guess which state plates he had!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Not everyone here in Hooterville is fond of the antler gathering restrictions. Some business have been hurt: tire shops, wrecker services, car washes, gas stations, bars, liquor stores, people that shovel mud off parking lots, bars, gas stations, bars, fast-food, taverns, liquor stores, motels, the XXX porno store, night clubs, and the county jail.
> ...


Connecticut


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > wyogoob said:
> ...


Close, it has an "O," "N," and an "I" in the name. He sure left a lot of mud in the parking lot there too; you would think he would want to stimulate his own economy. I wondered if his dogs weren't the ones trained to find sheds; inadvertently causing even more stress on the deer/elk.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ontario

Foreigners, I should have known,


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I was thinking this the other day. I agree that Utah needs a shed season statewide. 
I have a brother in law who is a die hard shed hunter and every year he borrows my ATV to go shed hunting. This year he started in Feb! I asked where he was going and that most animals haven't even started to drop. 
He said he knows that but he had to start earlier to get to the animals before everyone else does. So I said you harass them then. He said no he just tries to push the animal toward trees or a fence or something to cause the horn to fall. I said that harassment. I told him no on borrowing the atv if that was is intentions but he is welcome to borrow it in May. 
I think the DWR has plenty of authority on the season if people are chasing the animals to make the antlers fall off. I think that it would be justified for them to restrict the gathering of antlers tell after april for the benefit of the animals.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

You want the number of shed hunters reduced?

You guys are all missing the simplest solution: reduce the number of mature animals on the hills; specifically, increase the number of LE bull elk permits. You start giving people the opportunity to hunt mature bulls more and a lot fewer of them will be chasing the sheds...and, the number of "trophy" sheds will be fewer so there will be fewer people out hunting them.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> You want the number of shed hunters reduced?
> 
> You guys are all missing the simplest solution: reduce the number of mature animals on the hills; specifically, increase the number of LE bull elk permits. You start giving people the opportunity to hunt mature bulls more and a lot fewer of them will be chasing the sheds...and, the number of "trophy" sheds will be fewer so there will be fewer people out hunting them.


 :roll:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

wyoming2utah said:


> You want the number of shed hunters reduced?
> 
> You guys are all missing the simplest solution: reduce the number of mature animals on the hills; specifically, increase the number of LE bull elk permits. You start giving people the opportunity to hunt mature bulls more and a lot fewer of them will be chasing the sheds...and, the number of "trophy" sheds will be fewer so there will be fewer people out hunting them.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: The small bladders are worth the same per pound as larger bladders.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

pheaz said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: The small bladders are worth the same per pound as larger bladders.


I dont care who you are that is funny-
:lol:

And true :O•-:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> wyoming2utah said:
> 
> 
> > You want the number of shed hunters reduced?
> ...


I don't care how many shed hunt its when they do it that concerns me.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

And right there is the issue-the time of year when we hunt them.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

How about we start changing the way we view the animals and the TROPHY. Make horns a far lower priority and people will quit doing stupid crap to get a WORTHLESS piece of bone.


----------

